# Height of British Novice Classes



## nikkinoo (30 March 2009)

Hiya, im about to buy a mare who has jumped British Novice,
I have never done BSJA so was wondering what the height was?
Also what is the next class up is it Discovery? and what height is that? 
Just needed to know whether I need to get my parachute out as I Normally only 2'6 / 2'9

Thanks


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (30 March 2009)

BN 90cms
Discovery 1 metre
Much better built courses with proper stridings


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (30 March 2009)

BN = 90CM
DISC = 1M
NEWCOMERS = 1.1M
FOXHUNTER = 1.2M


----------



## qwertyuiop (30 March 2009)

Nominally 90cm, but will go up 5cm in the jump off, plus course builders have a 5cm leeway, which most seem to use! So, be prepared to jump 1m high. Most fences will be maximum spread too.


----------



## nikkinoo (30 March 2009)

Fab that was quicker than trying to find it on the net some where.
 And I shouldnt need my parachute for BN xxx


----------



## natalia (31 March 2009)

i would advise you if your going to go and start BSJA to start soon if your jumping outdoors. They build kinder at the beginning of the season! I jumped one youngster round BN /Disc last season and the difference at one venue from the start (around now) to the end was incredible! Certain venues also built kinder than others, so its worth asking someone who goes reg. what the courses are like for a novice. Why don't you aim for an BSJA intro show that has classes from 70cm and then if your feeling brave jump the BN at the end?


----------



## Rambo (31 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Nominally 90cm, but will go up 5cm in the jump off, plus course builders have a 5cm leeway, which most seem to use! So, be prepared to jump 1m high. Most fences will be maximum spread too. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just a minor point, but fences actually go up 10cms for the jump-off not 5cms. 

The 5cms leeway that the coursebuilder has is in addition to that...but rarely used/needed in my experience


----------

